# Software > Ασφάλεια >  DSL ? Ναι αλλα δεν ειναι secure αρκετα!

## mojiro

κυριως οσοι εχετε dsl στο subnet σας...

ο dsl router να δινει προσβαση μονο σε συγκεκριμενες ip's & subnet's

το external nat του να μην αντιστoiχειται εσωτερικα απο τις πραγματικες
πορτες αλλα απο αλλες(πχ, 80 εσωτερικη, 5880 εξωτερικη).

ο χρηστης root να μην εχει προσβαση στο ssh (αναφερθηκε hack σε
παλαιο kernel).

ssh προσβαση απο το Internet θα εχει μονο καποιος συγκεκριμενος
χρηστης. αμα ειναι δυνατον και μονο απο συγκεκριμενη ip.

απενεργοποιηση οσων services ειναι περιττων ή δε χρησιμοποιουνται.

ο apache να εχει κλειδομενα τα directories του ωστε να μην γινονται
broswed παρα μονο οι σελιδες.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=185013

μπλοκαρισμα των ports 137, 138, 139 ωστε να μη βγαινουν εξω απο
το subnet σας (τα windows shares ειναι).

κανενα service δε πρεπει να τρεχει ως root, αν εχετε προβλημα
χρησημοποιηστε την εντολη sudo.

μη πειραζετε ανεξελεγκτα τα file attributes και τα access τους.

περιορισμος στη χρηση του εσωτερικου(του δυκτιου) μας password,
παρα μονο σε πολυ συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες.

_οποιος θελει συμπληρωνει απο κατω_

----------

